# JSP Anfängerfrage:



## GetIT (25. Aug 2006)

Ich weis is jetzt nix Grossartiges, aber ich will einfach mal weng ein Gefühl dafür bekommen was die Fehlermeldung bedeuten und wie ich den Fehler beseitige.

________________________________________________
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP

An error occurred at line: 1 in the jsp file: /test.jsp
Generated servlet error:
/srv/www/tomcat5/base/work/Catalina/localhost/test/org/apache/jsp/test_jsp.java:42: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class Test
location: class org.apache.jsp.test_jsp
      Test test = null;
__________________________________________________
Das ist jetzt nur ein Auszug, hab noch mehr von "An error occurred..." (-:


Meine Test.java:

```
public class Test
{
  private int zahl;

  public int getZahl()
  {
    return zahl;
  }

  public void setZahl(int param)
  {
    this.zahl = param;
  }
}
```

Meine test.jsp:

```
<jsp:useBean id="test" class="Test">
  <jsp:setProperty name="test" property="zahl" value="21" />
</jsp:useBean>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
  <title>Test</title>
</head>
<body>
<jsp:getProperty name="test" property="zahl" />
</body>
</html>
```

URL: localhost:8080/test/test.jsp

Ordnerstruktur:

```
/webapps/
      /test/
          /test.jsp
          /WEB-INF/
                /classes/
                      /Test.class
                /lib/
                  /catalina-root.jar
                /web.xml
```


----------



## HLX (25. Aug 2006)

Mit "jsp:usebean" wird eine Bean deklariert. In die Deklaration hast du "jsp:setProperty" aufgenommen. Wahrscheinlich ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Bean noch nicht instanziiert (Test = null).

Nimm das "jsp:setProperty" an dieser Stelle raus und setze es wie "jsp:getProperty" an eine nachfolgende Stelle.


----------



## GetIT (26. Aug 2006)

Danke HLX!!!!!!

Aber ich habe die Lösung gefunden.
Das Problem ist das meine Bean noch in ein Package muss - das wusste ich nicht.
Jetzt habe ich ein Package und es läuft.


----------

